# Tiger Woods 07 Running Issuses



## wdwguy (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone for offering this free forum. EA Sports website not only does not have a phone # for support...the website is also messing up consistantly..So hopefully you all can help me..

I just installed Tiger Woods 07 on my brand new laptop..Donwloaded fro the EA Store..I go to play it..and it says...."Tiger Woods 07 has stopped working..Windows is collecting information on the problem..."...then it just sits there...game doesn't even start....I am attaching my dxdiag file...if anyone cares to look at it...Thanks!

WDWGuy :wave:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi wdwguy and welcome to TSF,

The problem could be that you dont have a dedicated graphics card.
All intergrated cards do not fully support 3D applications. They miss some key hardware features like T&L, Pixel Shader, Vertex Shader. The game may require some of these features to run.


----------

